# White bike on San Tomas overpass (over Winchester) southbound



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

*Campbell: White bike on San Tomas overpass (over Winchester) southbound*

Started riding this route after a break and noticed a white bike chained to the railing at San Tomas South overpass over Winchester in Campbell. It wasn't there a month or so ago. What happened?

All I could find is this
Roadshow: 'Ghost bikes' honor dead bicyclists - San Jose Mercury News

"The white bike at San Tomas and Winchester is likely in memory of Catalana, a Catholic priest who bicycled throughout the valley. He died of a blood clot after being injured on his bike nearly _three years ago_ when a driver drifted across the white line and hooked his handlebars with her car mirror."

On the one hand, the author doesn't seem to be sure. On the other, if there was a recent death at that spot, they'd probably know for sure.

Is there more information available anywhere?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I see more than I would like to here in PDX I can tell you...


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if the location of this white bike matches the location of the accident, but it may be a memorial to Stan Wicka who was killed on San Tomas Expressway 3 years ago.

Cyclist Killed on San Tomas Expressway Was a Cautious Rider - Campbell, CA Patch


----------

